# Is it worth it?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok,

So theres this breeder thats in norcal that doesnt have a good reputation.....Anyone in cali should know exactly who im talking about, I know at least sarah carden knows!

Anyway theres this buck my friend used to own and I know hes really nice and ive seen some kids from him. I REALLY want him.

My question.....is it worth the risk?

This breeder doesnt have the healthiest goats, and has too many. Most of them have some kind of disease.....

But they have really nice animals which makes it UNFAIR!!

What would you do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of diseases..... really depends on.... if they are treatable conditions....

If not.... that risk is awfully high.... if you are willing to take that risk.....I would get the animal tested.... prior to purchasing ...for the real bad diseases ...that will spread or cripple your herd..... but even testing ....can be inaccurate.... with terrible outcome to the rest of your herd...  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Normally the goats are really skinny, and look really bad like the coats are matted and really rough.

Most of them have been treatable, some goats are perfectly fine, but a few of my friends attepmted to get goats from her and it didnt go so well. 

I do have an area where i can keep a goat, its pretty far from all mine so I could keep a sick goat there and make sure nothings wrong.

The goat I want has been there since august.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do not think it's worth the risk.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you're talking about a risk of CAE or CL it is not worth the risk. Other things, and your ability to isolate him, and the short time he has been there, maybe. Just my opinion. Need more details really.

Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I cant really give anymore details, because I dont know alot about the sicknesses. She shows her goats and has some really nice one, but thats like 10 out of 60 goats. And they are confined together, and dont have alot of room. Alot of them are really small and have trouble getting bred. She also doesnt really breed to improve she just breeds


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Most of them have been treatable, some goats are perfectly fine, but a few of my friends attepmted to get goats from her and it didnt go so well.


 When your friends attempted...to get goats from that breeder.... what went wrong....?

So are you saying.... it is most likely worms or cocci issues? Getting a fecal done would help in ... sorting out treatment.....if that is all there is....you say... they are skinny.... could be... what I mentioned...worms or cocci.. or something more...also... if they are over run by worms ect...the goat may be anemic and close to death...check gums...................
if you are willing... to take that risk and have an area to keep the goat....safely away... from the others...for 2 weeks...or more....... and feel you really want to give him a chance... then it is up to you.... having him tested for CAE .....john's ect ...would be a good idea.... but again that is up to you....

Copper deficiency also comes to mind... they may not have loose salt and minerals out free choice....... sounds like ....you may have to put out ...alot of money for treatment and feed.... tests....to have this goat.... It is your decision to make.... if you want to deal with it or not..... there is risk....but.. there is also that chance... he is treatable with worming and fed the proper things ....to make him healthy again..... :wink: good luck...... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend who is like a great goat friend, went to check out this breeders place, she said it was really dirty and right away she noticed that there were way too many goats in such a small area. She said some were living in an old trailer, she ended up buying a 2 year old, looked like she was not even a year old, she was very small and just looks skrony!

Luckily nothing was wrong with that goat, she needed some tlc and copper. She gave her meds and treated her with some stuff and now shes totally healthy!

Most people dont even know about how bad this breeder is and im NOT the kind of person that wants any enemies, I really didnt even want to post this, I felt bad. I dont think this breeder understands they are doing anything wrong.

Im going to ask if the goat I want is healthy, and if hes been tested, or if I can test him before I take him home.

Thanks for giving me such good advice. Im going to ask a couple of my friends some more things, just so I get all my info correct and see just how bad the goats are.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup info given is on track with what I would say

Test for CAE, CL and Johnes - only been there for max 4 months he could still have worms and coccidia but not show the signs yet. But fecal test right away will tell you what you are dealing with.

Finding out what others experience is good too but only you can decide how much it is worth the risk.

If your friend knew that the place was that bad why did they sell the buck to her? that confuses me.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend didnt know when they sold goats to the breeder.

I will ask for a fecal test...IF I decide to risk it....But there are better bucks out there.....so maybe I should just move on and wait....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

save up and ship one in 

I always thought that was stupid but then if you think about how much a buck impacts your herd and if you want to have somethign different then your 'neighbors' its worth it

plus think about the price for testing and caring for an animal that isnt healthy. It adds up. Plus the chance of vet visit. Not saying you wont have that with a buck from a good breeder - accidents happen, goats get sick etc but buying health vs known sick can be a gamble.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

laura you can MSG me if you want.. since i know the potential issues


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good idea Stacey, maybe I should start saving up for a really nice buck to ship in....Definently gonna think about that.

Sarah, I will when I decide on what im gonna do, Im not sure I want to go through all the issues just to get a buck....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am on your side.... no matter what you decide... :wink: .... I pray... that all goes well for you... and the new buck ...of your choosing.... ray: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much Pam! Im so glad to have some amazing people to talk to on here


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> laura you can MSG me if you want.. since i know the potential issues





TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Sarah, I will when I decide on what im gonna do, Im not sure I want to go through all the issues just to get a buck....


why wait to ask the questions on what the potential issues will be till AFTER you decide? I would think knowing this will help you to make an informed decision based on facts known by others. but thats just me :shades:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well im kinda leaning more toward what you said....Save up and have one shipped in, that way I have new lines in the area. Everyone has the same lines here and it suuuuuuucks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Well im kinda leaning more toward what you said....Save up and have one shipped in, that way I have new lines in the area. Everyone has the same lines here and it suuuuuuucks!


smart, smart idea


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

bahahaha now.....I just need to think of what herd I would want one from....and then of course I would have to get a doe too so the boys not lonely


----------

